# Inundações no Algarve 28-09-2008



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 18:48)

Chuvas: Inundações afectam 12 famílias em Olhão e provocam 88 ocorrências em 12 concelhos algarvios - Autarca e CDOS
28 de Setembro de 2008, 16:37

Faro, 28 Set (Lusa) - As chuvas intensas registadas hoje em todo o Algarve provocaram 78 inundações, com pelo menos 12 famílias de Olhão a serem afectadas pelas inundações, mas a Segurança Social está a acompanhar os casos, adiantou o autarca olhanense.

Entre as 07:00 e as 16:00 de hoje, a chuva provocou 78 inundações no Algarve, quatro acidentes rodoviários com cinco feridos, três quedas de árvores, dois deslizamentos de massa e a queda de um painel de publicidade em Faro, indicou o Comando Distrital de Operação de Socorros (CDOS).

Neste total de 88 ococrrências derivadas das chuvas intensas, o auxílio à população foi prestado por 300 bombeiros, 430 agentes da protecção Civil e 157 veículos, indicou ainda o comandante Vaz Pinto.

A chuva intensa assolou esta madrugada e manhã os 16 concelhos algarvios, apenas quatro - Alcoutim, Vila do Bispo, Castro Marim e Monchique - é que não registaram inundações, porque nos restantes 12 concelhos houve necessidade da Protecção Civil entrar em acção para auxiliar, adiantou Vaz Pinto.

Olhão e Albufeira foram dois dos concelhos que mais sofreram com a instabilidade meteorológica.

Em Olhão a altura mais crítica neste fim-de-semana foi sábado de manhã com 12 famílias a serem afectadas pelas cheias e com o corte de caminho de ferro entre Moncarapacho e Fuzeta durante algumas horas, adiantou à Lusa o autarca de Olhão, Francisco Leal, referindo que estão a ser tomadas todas as medidas para ajudar a população afectada, nomeadamente com a Segurança Social.

Hoje em Olhão, apesar da chuva se manter foi mais moderada e mesmo com os ribeiros cheios não se identificaram acidentes com gravidade, acrescentou o autarca.

A baixa de Albufeira já havia sofrido várias inundações a semana transacta, tendo voltado a registá-las hoje.

Uma das causas para as inundações deve-se aos facto dos solos terem ficado saturados de água e como não deixaram de conseguir reter a água, deram-se inundações, explicou o comandante Vaz Pinto, referindo que o alerta amarelo accionado no Algarve significa que todos os agentes da Protecção Civil estão em alerta.

Antes do alerta máximo máximo - vermelho - ainda há o alerta laranja.

O Instituto de Meteorologia difundiu, por seu turno, o "aviso laranja" (azul, amarelo, laranja e vermelho) na região, o que significa que a "situação meteorológica de risco moderado a elevado", ou seja, uma precipitação situada entre os 20 e 40 milímetros por hora, com as rajadas de vento que podem atingir os 130 quilómetros por hora (km/h) e uma velocidade média do vento entre os 70e 90 km/h.

O aviso vermelho, o mais grave, significa "situação de risco extremo".

As temperaturas no Algarve rondam esta tarde os 18 graus centígrados de mínima e os 22 de máxima, segundo fonte do sítio da Internet do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).

Para segunda-feira, o IM não prevê nenhuma situação de risco nem para o Algarve, e para a zona de Faro prevê-se a continuação de aguaceiros e vento moderado com temperaturas entre os 19 e os 24 graus e a mesma previsão para Sagres, com temperatura máxima a baixar para os 22 graus.

Segundo o comandante do CDOS em Faro, o alerta amarelo vai manter-se até segunda-feira à meia-noite.

Para terça-feira o céu limpo regressa.

CCM.

Lusa/Fim 


Fonte : http://noticias.sapo.pt/lusa/artigo/1b9dfb9bd3f9a8642d363d.html


----------



## Ecotretas (29 Set 2008 às 21:57)

O Público e o Filipe Duarte Santos anunciam:

"O período legal de época balnear, que começa a 1 de Junho *e termina terça-feira*, pode ser forçado a uma revisão por causa do aumento da temperatura e *da diminuição da chuva*"

Toma lá Albufeira umas pinguinhas...


Ecotretas


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2008 às 22:25)

Ecotretas disse:


> O Público e o Filipe Duarte Santos anunciam:
> 
> "O período legal de época balnear, que começa a 1 de Junho *e termina terça-feira*, pode ser forçado a uma revisão por causa do aumento da temperatura e *da diminuição da chuva*"
> 
> ...



Não é com casos isolados que se enchem barragens!

Aconselho-te a leres este tópico:
Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2008

É o seguimento aos nossos rios ao longo deste ano hidrológico
E depois diz-nos se tivemos ou não muita chuva.

E quanto à temperatura no Algarve, que referiste no teu blog, tens a resposta também aqui:
Verão será de seis meses daqui a 50 anos

Aliás, já passaste por esse tópico e até já lá deixaste o teu comentário.
Porém não deves ter lido com atenção o que por lá se escreveu, pois não deves ter reparado neste gráfico:


----------



## psm (29 Set 2008 às 22:34)

Ecotretas disse:


> O Público e o Filipe Duarte Santos anunciam:
> 
> "O período legal de época balnear, que começa a 1 de Junho *e termina terça-feira*, pode ser forçado a uma revisão por causa do aumento da temperatura e *da diminuição da chuva*"
> 
> ...






O problema de Albufeira é a falta de ordenamento do território, e se o SRº ecotretas tivesse lido o estudo do SIAM(do qual tem muitas falhas enão concordo em 80%) veria que uma das consequencias das alterações climaticas, seriam violentas precipitações num curto espaço de tempo em vez de chuvas prolongadas e continuas.


----------



## Agreste (29 Set 2008 às 22:40)

O curioso desta situação é que foi sobretudo um fenómeno do litoral, da costa, das zonas urbanizadas. Serra adentro, o episódio não teve practicamente consequências.

Não sei quem tem recursos para isso mas gostava de ver um comparativo deste mês de Setembro histórico com as chuvadas do mês de Outubro de 2006, aquando da formação de um vale depressionário complexo resultante da dissipação dos furacões «Gordon» e «Helen». Creio que por essa altura Castro Verde apanhou 103 mm num só dia, creio que a um domingo. E o dia 25 de Outubro também ficou marcado pela passagem de uma espécie de tornado por Vilamoura, Boliqueime, Alte... o que me leva a pensar que Portugal Continental tem de facto uma pequena estação extra-tropical que finaliza todos os Verões e precede o arrefecimento dos Anticiclones frios de Novembro.


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2008 às 23:21)

Agreste disse:


> O curioso desta situação é que foi sobretudo um fenómeno do litoral, da costa, das zonas urbanizadas. Serra adentro, o episódio não teve practicamente consequências.



A verdade é que tem termos de precipitação em percentagem, comparativamente às normais, tem chovido mais na costa algarvia do que nas suas serras.

Por exemplo, de Outubro de 2007 a final de Agosto de 2008, Faro tinha cerca de 500mm de precipitação acumulada, valor que está dentro dos normais para o lugar que é.
Uns quilómetros acima em São Brás de Alportel, uma localidade com um valor médio de precipitação anual bem mais elevado que Faro, a precipitação acumulada era cerca de 590mm. O normal nessa localidade seriam 850mm para o período referido.


----------

